# Celibidache 10 cd set



## gustavdimitri

I recently bought this set (5 euro !) where he is conducting in his early years, 1945 - 1950, the Berlin Philharmonic and the London Philharmonic...



















The recordings are sometimes a tiny bit crackely, but what virtuose life gusto and vim he shows here!

A recommendable set!


----------



## chill782002

Looks quite similar to the set below that I have although €5 is a fantastic deal.

















All of these recordings were taken from the master tapes so the sound is very good.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Looks very interesting indeed!  Thanks


----------



## Blancrocher

I got a 10-disk Celibidache set that only contained a single Bruckner symphony.


----------

